# ترجمة جديدة للكتاب المقدس



## faris sd4l (19 مارس 2012)

مرحبا اخواني

كتير بتمنى لو ينضاف ترجمة " الشريف " لترجمات الكتاب المقدس في الموقع

كتير الترجمة حلوة وخصوصا لإخوانا المسلمين ... و صراحة شخصيا مرات بشوفها أوضح من بعض الترجمات

بعرف مش سهل طلبي و مش قليل لكن بتمنى لو تكون متوفره بالموقع

لقيت الترجمة على الموقع الرسمي للترجمة هون
بس بكون اسهل علينا لما نتنقل بين الترجمات بكبسة وحده زي ما هو موجود بموقع الكنيسة العربية


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 مارس 2012)

ترجمة سيئة جدًا و تسبب لبس لدى الكثيرين
انا لا أؤيد هذه الفكرة


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2012)

سلام لشخصك المحبوب في الرب، لو تقصد على الترجمة اللي اسمها: [ الإنجيل الشريف ] هي من أسوأ ما يكون بصراحة...
 فالترجمة ليست دقيقة من اللغة اليونانية لأن كلمة في البدء كان الكلمة أصلها في اليوناني في الأزل ( الأرخي ) وقد ترجمها الأنجيل الشريف في الأصل، والأصل لا يأتي مثل كلمة الأزل، لأن الكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم عن أصل الكلمة لأن هذا مستحيل ولا يستوعبه  الإنسان، إنما تكلم عن أن الكلمة كائن في الأزل وأنه أساس الخلق، لأن مستحيل أن يتكلم عن  أصل الكلمة، وهناك فرق كبير بين لما يقول البدء = بمعنى الأزل كما أتت في  اللغة اليونانية ، وبين أن تترجم الأصل ...

ثم كلمة : فِيهِ الْحَيَاُة، وَحَيَاتُهُ هِيَ النُّورُ الَّذِي يَهْدِي النَّاسَ
غير دقيقة وتخل بالمعنى تماماً  النصف الأولاني ، فيه كانت الحياة، بمعنى  الحياة أزلاً التي فيه وطبعاً لازالت لأنه هو النور الحقيقي، وكلمة [ يُهدي ] كلمة ضعيفة جداً أخلت بالمعنى تماماً وابتعد عن القصد الإلهي، لأن الحياة نور الناس وليست مجرد هداية : " بنورك نعاين النور "، وبإشراق نور الله يصبح الإنسان هو نور : " أنتم نور العالم  " ...  فالمسيح له المجد هنا وفي هذه الآية يظهر أنه النور الحقيقي للناس  فأنه يُنير كل إنسان، وليس لمجرد هداية فقط كما أفسدها النص المترجم واختلفت  عن النص الأصلي في المعنى، فغالباً المترجم لا يعرف اليونانية أو يعرفها وحاول أن يبسط المعنى لتكون ترجمه قريبة من المفهوم الإنساني البشري الضعيف، وهو بذلك لم يبسط المعنى بل أخل بالمعنى المقصود تماماً وابتعد عن مقاصد الروح  القدس ...

وأيضاً :
"أَمَّا الَّذِينَ قَبُِلوهُ، أَيِ الَّذِينَ آمَُنوا بِاسْمِهِ، فَأَعْطَاهُمُ الْحَقَّ فِي أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ " كلمة الحق في اليوناني لم تأتي في هذه الجمله على الإطلاق بل أتت كلمة سلطان،  أنه أعطى سلطان للإنسان أن يصير ابناً لله فيه، أي التبني طبعاً، والحق  له معنى آخر ومختلف عن كلمة سلطان، سواء في أصل الكلمة أو المعنى المقصود،  ففي أنجيل يوحنا كلمة الحق لم تأتي إلا ومرتبطة بالله الكلمة المتجسد فهو  من ينطقها عن نفسه كشهادة أنه هو الحق " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة  "، فكلمة الحق كلمة مختصه جداً بالرب يسوع وسوف نشرحها في موضوع الإيمان  بدقة في بحث تفصيلي، لأن كلمة الحق مستحيل أن تأتي كمرادف لكلمة سلطان أبداً، ثم ليس لنا أي حق في ان نكون أولاد الله، لأنها عطية وهبه من الله في المسيح، فلنا سلطان أولاد الله المولودين منه في المسيح وبسبب تجسده، وهذا ليس عن حق ولا استحقاق بل هبة وعطية أن نصير ابناء لله في الابن الوحيد...

عموماً فيه ألف مشكلة ومشكلة لهذه الترجمة وكلمات لا تمت بصلة للألفاظ  اليوناني الأصلية في العهد الجديد وهو من أسوأ الترجمات بصراحة، لأنه أخل  بالمعنى تماماً وخرج عن القصد الإلهي من وراء كلمات القديس يوحنا الرسول،  والمفروض لأي ترجمة كي ما تكون صحيحة، هو العودة للأصل ملتزماً بالمعنى  الرئيسي للألفاظ دون أن يحاول اختلاق ألفاظ يرتاح إليها لكي يبسط الأمور  حسب رؤيته الخاصة، أو لكي يبسط الكتاب المقدس للناس، لأن هذا يدل على أنه يقول  الكلام حسب المفهوم الذي يتناسب مع الناس وليس حسب القصد الإلهي منها، فتصبح هنا كلمته هو وليست كلمة  الله، وهذا خطير للغاية لأنه يوصل حياة مشوهه ليست حسب الإنجيل بل حسب الناس ...

 أقبل مني كل تقدير بمحبة ؛ النعمة معك يا محبوب الله​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 مارس 2012)

*من حوالى كام شهر بعثت لهم حتى الأن مٌنتظر ردهم لكى يبعثوا لى*


----------



## faris sd4l (20 مارس 2012)

لهالدرجة الترجمة سيئة .... انا سمعت كتيير حكي غير هيك عنها !!!!!!!!!
جد صدمتوني بالجواب بعرف انها من اقوى الترجمات العربية و اوضحها شكلي فاهم الموضوع بالعكس

شكرا على اراءكم فرصة اعرف اكتر عنها ​


----------

